# prep for a platinum drop



## solarsmith (Jul 27, 2017)

evaporation in preperation for a platinum drop found this the next morning. I think it looks very cool.no matter what it is.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 27, 2017)

Platinumnite!
It turns a regular refiner into a super refiner!


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 27, 2017)

Sure is pretty. But it looks like it could be arsenic to me.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 27, 2017)

Arsenite! It turns a regular refiner into a dead refiner!

For real though those crystals remind me of rock candy.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 27, 2017)

Platdigger said:


> Sure is pretty. But it looks like it could be arsenic to me.


Wrong crystal form, orpiment is also an arsenic sulfide insoluble in water so I highly doubt that is what Solarsmith created.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orpiment
I got a nice piece in my rock collection by the way.

Not that I think it is... but wulfenite looks even closer to it.
http://dave.ucsc.edu/myrtreia/photos/wulfenite.jpg

Nice crystals.  

Göran


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 27, 2017)

Good, glad to hear it. Even still, have you had a multi element assay done on this ore Solar?


----------



## solarsmith (Jul 27, 2017)

the first picture was in full sunlight. this picture is after a bit of heat to get it off the bottom of the beaker
and a rinse with water. you can see its already lost most of its sharp edges.


----------



## nickvc (Jul 28, 2017)

Bryan I'm sure you are fully aware of the dangers when working with ores but as a reminder to you and a warning to others be very careful as they nearly always have dangerous, toxic or even deadly elements within their makeup so use caution and try to determine exactly what it is you have before attempting any processing.


----------



## Lou (Jul 28, 2017)

Looks like chloroplatinic acid to me.

Probably not the best thing to be making dusts out of.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 28, 2017)

Lou said:


> Looks like chloroplatinic acid to me.
> 
> Probably not the best thing to be making dusts out of.



Nope it's not the kindest material in the world.

https://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9923441


----------

